
C11 Support Added to MSVC's Roadmap - revertts
https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/idea/387315/add-c11-support.html?childToView=1119539#comment-1119539
======
revertts
Previously msvc's position was to not support newer C standards and instead
focus on C++. This was stated publicly at least as far back as 2011
[https://herbsutter.com/2012/05/03/reader-qa-what-about-vc-
an...](https://herbsutter.com/2012/05/03/reader-qa-what-about-vc-and-c99/)

So any movement on C11 is a welcome change.

